# Moving to Marbella - Possibly Nueva Andalucia



## Beaker17 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am moving to Marbella in January and looking for any advice I can get. I will be renting for 6-12 months initially to get a good feel for the place.

I'm a 25year old woman and will be moving to Marbella by myself, apart from my little dog.

I work mostly from home as an author so I want somewhere pretty and peaceful but not too far away from all the local amenities.. shops / gym etc so I don't get too bored by myself and if possible a good Spanish language class. I've been researching the areas and seem to be favouring Nueva Andalucia. Does anybody here live there or have any knowledge of the area?

I will be travelling back to the UK quite regularly so will be leaving the place empty quite often and worried about safety. I have seen alot of apartments / town houses available for long term lets in gated complexes and golf courses. Are these suitable for somebody actually living in Marbella or are they more geared towards tourists? I don't want to be the only person in the complex during the winter months.

Any advice anybody can give me would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beaker17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Marbella in January and looking for any advice I can get. I will be renting for 6-12 months initially to get a good feel for the place.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know that area, so can't help with that - we do have a few posters not far from there so I dare say they'll chip in with advice later

in the meantime have a look at the FAQs & useful info. thread - there's lots of info. there about the complexities & legalities you need to know about before you make the move!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

welcome to the forum

take a look at best places to live around Marbella there is quiet a bit of info there, As for Nueva Andalucia it is quiet a varied area, for example you could be way up behind Las Brisas golf and be bored out of your mind, or you could be down by centro plaza and be driven demented by the chavs of La sala..

Are you familiar with the area?


----------



## pjlopezMarbella (Oct 23, 2012)

*Nueva Andalucia*

Hi

Nueva Andalucia is quite a varied place and the developments vary from beautiful to loud holiday rentals. I have read your bio and information and would suggest that you look for somewhere a little more authentic, especially considering your hobby 

I personally live on the far western tip of Marbella (well actually near a place called Benahavis) - now for art and natural surroundings the village of Benahavis is an artists dream. However it is about 15 minutes drive from the coast road but you have restaurants, bars and shops and there are some lovely developments on route to the village or in the village itself. There is a real mixture of people, mainly Spanish but a good expat community as well. A popular development (gated) is El Cesar.

If you fancy being closer to the sea then take a look at San Perdo de Alcantara as there are some lovely developments (there are also some hideous ones too).

What are where you go obviously depends on budget but I would recommend you don't do Nueva Andalucia and opt for San Pedro de Alcantara, Guadalmina or Benahavis (even Los Arqueros)
I will be glad to provide you with more information if you need it

GOOD LUCK!!

PJ


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Nueva Andalucia is an urban sprawl a good distance from Marbella. I would imagine that at your age and moving on your own it would be better being in town, be it Marbella, San Pedro or even Estepona. Benahavis is a very touristy village 7 km from San Pedro and is dead off peak season.


----------



## pjlopezMarbella (Oct 23, 2012)

boxergirl said:


> Nueva Andalucia is an urban sprawl a good distance from Marbella. I would imagine that at your age and moving on your own it would be better being in town, be it Marbella, San Pedro or even Estepona. Benahavis is a very touristy village 7 km from San Pedro and is dead off peak season.


Don't think the ppl in Nueva Andalucia would like to be called an urban sprawl lol but yes parts are built up and it is very noisy in the summer so I would leave that area to the holiday makers, although it is not actually that far from central Marbella (about 5 minute drive) - too far to walk though.

Benahavis is touristy in summer like most other places on the Costa del Sol but it is also a community who live all year round so like anywhere it is much quieter in the winter but still a lovely place to live. I had friends (english) who lives there and they were very happy all year round. I don't live in the village itself but on the appraoch road.

Careful of Estepona - again it can get VERY busy in the town centre in summer as it is a very Spanish town and tbh not the prettiest. There are some urbanisations (developments) between Estepona town and Guadalmina, some of which are very nice.


----------



## a49er (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello

Since I retired we have been living in Spain for six months of the year at Nueva Andalucia and have been very happy there. It is extremely well located for the main Malaga to Cadiz road and good public transport if you don't have a car.

Rents in Nueva andalucia are very good value in these recession days. We live in Urbanacion Altos del Rodeo which comprises 64 townhouses and very close to the main road but far enough away from traffic noise. It is about a 15 minute walk into Puerto Banus. Most of the properties are lived all the year round which certainly helps security etc.

Good luck in your search and let me know if you have any further queries

a49er


----------

